# advice needed after two failed icsis?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi I have an fsh 9.8 iu/l Lh 6.4 iu/l and AMH 4.8pmol/ and my husband has a sperm count of 97.1 million spermatozoa per ml in a 3.7 ml ejaculate.2 % were perfectly formed/27% were progressively motile.We've had two failed icsis,i'm 39 now ( I have one daughter conceived naturally,born in 2006) and feel like Ive tried everything,ie acupuncture,diet,exercise,yoga,clomid,herbs,etc to conceive but it is not happening.Do you have any suggestions in what I could do next or who I could contact about this,does anyone give free advice as the clinics are charging £200 just for advice?could there be other problems stopping the conception?A clinic offered these other tests below but they all cost and some are invasive,are the fsh and amh levels alone enough to stop pregnancy?Or should I have these further tests,has anyone had any of these?Are they worth doing with my results?thanks 


Our comprehensive range of fertility investigations include:

    Vaginal swabs
    Transvaginal ultrasound scan
    Chromosome analysis (karyotype) for both partners
    Thyroid hormone profile
    Standard immune profile
    Full thrombophilia screen
    Diagnostic hysteroscopy
    Endometrial biopsy for uterine NK cells
    Peripheral NK cells assay panel
    TH1:TH2 cytokines ratio
    Sperm DNA fragmentation


----------



## hopingforutopia (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Hopeful

I too am in hope.  Recent failed ICSI.  I'm nearly 42 and my partner has severe oligozoospermia.  I too am looking for any advice with regards to what we can do to improve our chances so just here for a hand hold throughout this difficult journey. 

Hope x


----------

